# Vulgar words forum



## Reili

Hi! This day I've seen lot of times in the Vocabulary Forum a vulgar word in spanish which I'm just "tyred" to see again and again, it's become just like a kind of "visual pollution", so I suggest the creation of a special forum for threads which have any vulgar word, and in that way all people who don't like reading such words won't have to see them by everywhere. What do you think about? Thank you!


----------



## GenJen54

That's not a bad idea, Reili.  "They" (administrators and moderators) can set them up in a similar manner to the French-English expressions forum, where there is a singular forum/thread to house each of the vulgar words / expressions. 

I think part of the problem is that new users don't often know how to search forum before posting new ones on redundant topics. 

Good idea, Reili.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I have thought about this, too, Reili.

Say, for example, we had a vulgar language forum. Would it encompass all languages? Or, would each forum have a vulgar sub-forum?    

The majority of posters are asking what *%#*& means. So, they can't post it in the vulgar forum if they don't know it's vulgar from the beginning. I suppose it could be moved there by mods...

Is the need for this great? 

Some vulgarities spring up in the midst of other threads. Would we have to separate them out?

Just some things to think about . . .


----------



## typistemilio

Hummmm. A very healthy suggestion for all I think... But there is one question floating in my head. *Who will judge what word is vulgar, or non vulgar? *There is a great variety of points of view, and one word that can be unoffensive in one land, can be the most vulgar in another. So, what will be the basis to classify one word as vulgar?

Sorry for my english, I'm still trying to learn it, but undoubtly there will be mistakes.

¡Saluditos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Hummmm. A very healthy  suggestion for all I think... But there is one question floating in my head.
> Sorry for my english, I'm still trying to learn it, but undoubtly there will be mistakes.


For a moment, I thought you were a native talker!


----------



## Reili

A quick solution might be creating a new rule that make us sustitute vulgar words for some specific symbols (%$#*) at least *in threads titles*, in that way everybody will know that such thread contain vulgar word(s) and we won't have to see them by everywere if we don't like them. I thinks that moderators have enough culture and experience to know what it might considered a vulgar word, just in case they wouldn't know it any user could report it. So just *let's continue giving ideas *and moderators will take a decision. Thanks again.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm in accord with Typistemilio's concern.  I don't care for censorship, and I would not like to have to judge whether 'pendejo' is sufficiently vulgar in one country to qualify it for extradition to a dirty words forum.  It may be mild and common in many other countries.

We have a rule about vulgar terms.  If a question is linguistic in nature, it's ok to post such words.  Gratuitous use of them otherwise is not permitted.   

To be direct, I read dozens or hundreds of threads per day, and I don't see the vulgar words with great frequency.  One hears crass and vulgar expressions in normal conversation much more than one sees them in these forums.

If you see what you believe to be excessive or inappropriate use of a word or term, and you are personally offended, please contact any moderator for the forum in which it appears.   You also have the option to leave the thread.  If the language is clearly offensive, the odds are good that a moderator will delete the post or the entire thread.

We have done this many times, and will continue to monitor the forums for such things.  The current level of language in the forums does not appear to offend the great majority of foreros.  

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## ILT

Reili said:
			
		

> A quick solution might be creating a new rule that make us sustitute vulgar words for some specific symbols (%$#*) at least *in threads titles*, in that way everybody will know that such thread contain vulgar word(s) and we won't have to see them by everywere if we don't like them.



Hi Reili:

Actually, we have such a rule.


> 16. Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. *Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.*



Most of the times we edit the title of the thread if the forero has placed a foul word in the title, but yes, it sits there for a little while before we can make any proper changes.

Gretings


----------



## cuchuflete

Reili said:
			
		

> Hi! This day I've seen lot of times in the Vocabulary Forum a vulgar word in spanish which I'm just "tyred" to see again and again, it's become just like a kind of "visual pollution", so I suggest the creation of a special forum for threads which have any vulgar word, and in that way all people who don't like reading such words won't have to see them by everywhere. What do you think about? Thank you!



Thanks for your thoughts Reili,

I just reviewed the new threads in the Vocabulario forum for today.  *One thread* had a term some people might find vulgar.  The thread title was perfectly clear.  If you find that expression vulgar and offensive, you certainly have every right not to read the thead.  It contained a serious translation discussion that many foreros may find useful.

It also contained some childish humor about a very slightly related topic.  All posts on that topic were deleted.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I'm in accord with Typistemilio's concern. I don't care for censorship, and I would not like to have to judge whether 'pendejo' is sufficiently vulgar in one country to qualify it for extradition to a dirty words forum. It may be mild and common in many other countries.
> 
> We have a rule about vulgar terms. If a question is linguistic in nature, it's ok to post such words. Gratuitous use of them otherwise is not permitted.
> 
> To be direct, I read dozens or hundreds of threads per day, and I don't see the vulgar words with great frequency. One hears crass and vulgar expressions in normal conversation much more than one sees them in these forums.
> 
> If you see what you believe to be excessive or inappropriate use of a word or term, and you are personally offended, please contact any moderator for the forum in which it appears. You also have the option to leave the thread. If the language is clearly offensive, the odds are good that a moderator will delete the post or the entire thread.
> 
> We have done this many times, and will continue to monitor the forums for such things. The current level of language in the forums does not appear to offend the great majority of foreros.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchuflete


 
I do agree with this. I am also against censorship, and while I respect the fact that some people do not wish to read swear words I think the price we would pay would be over-censorship and general confusion. As Cuchu says there doesn't seem to be too much of a problem (although presumably due to judicious deletion by the mods before most of us see the threads).

This doesn't help you, Reili - sorry about that. I can't think of a workable solution - I suppose you can comfort yourself in that the _discussion_ of swear words is not the same as using them directly?


----------



## Reili

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hi Reili:
> 
> Actually, we have such a rule.
> 
> 
> Most of the times we edit the title of the thread if the forero has placed a foul word in the title, but yes, it sits there for a little while before we can make any proper changes.
> 
> Gretings


 
Thanks for giving me that information, I've already done what I considered it should have be done, and if such title thread continues being the same I'll just have to close my eyes when I see it again  .

Just a short comment to illustrate this issue, thanks for your attention:

Everyday while I'm eating around 1.30 p.m. TV shows a spot about dog's food and it's disgusting that they show a man cleaning dog's excrement to demonstrate how "easy" will you clean dirty if you feed your dog with that food, however I see that dirty everyday at streets and I can help it, the fact I have to see it by TV everytime I eat, it's just frustrating, so to me it's a similar situation with bad words in threads' titles. 

Thanks, this is my last comment about this tread.


----------



## cuchuflete

Reili said:
			
		

> Everyday while I'm eating around 1.30 p.m. TV shows a spot about dog's food and it's disgusting that they show a man cleaning dog's excrement to demonstrate how "easy" will you clean dirty if you feed your dog with that food, however I see that dirty everyday at streets and I can help it, the fact I have to see it by TV everytime I eat, it's just frustrating, so to me it's a similar situation with bad words in threads' titles.



Have you ever considered (1) changing the channel? (2) turning off the TV? 

It must be painful to be forced to watch such terrible things, especially when one is forcing one's own self.


----------



## Jonegy

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Sou contigo Cuchu


----------



## DANTECH

What happened to the *"Vulgar words forum"?.* I think it's a good idea. Those words exist, and we can't just ignore them.


----------



## Cagey

DANTECH said:


> What happened to the *"Vulgar words forum"?.* I think it's a good idea. Those words exist, and we can't just ignore them.


Those words are discussed in the various language forums like every other word. The policy remains like that described above: they can be the subject of serious discussion, but not used to offend or directed at other members of the forum.

In the forums with which I am familiar, these words are left in the thread titles. If you are interested in such a word, do a Dictionary and thread title search as you would for any other word.  If there is no existing thread and the word is not defined in the dictionary, or if the dictionary definition does not answer your question, you may start a thread to ask about it.


----------



## DANTECH

Thank you for making it clear.  I know now that I can use those words like any others, but It can't be used for insulting people.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

DANTECH said:


> What happened to the *"Vulgar words forum"?.* I think it's a good idea. Those words exist, and we can't just ignore them.



Ah, but you see, what in Spain is a perfectly OK word in Argentina is a vulgarity; and what in Spain is the name of an animal and no more in Puerto Rico is slang for male organ, and what in Spain is a term of endearment in Peru may be an insult which should never be said.

It´s not that easy. I for one would hate to see **** instead of the real word, no matter how vulgar the word is; I remember a forum with automatic censorship. The day we decided to discuss A tale of two cities the name of the writer came out as Charles ****ens every time we tried to write it.


----------



## Kelly B

At the time many of the replies above were posted (2005), thread titles were not linked to dictionary searches. To find a previous thread on a given subject, it was necessary to use the Search function. If the word appeared within the thread, it didn't need to appear in the title, because a search would find the thread for you.

Now that a dictionary search gives links to threads with the keywords in the title, we do allow vulgar words in thread titles. If threads are easy to find through _both _kinds of searches, we should have fewer new threads about the words.


----------



## sokol

Valeria Mesalina said:


> It´s not that easy. I for one would hate to see **** instead of the real word, no matter how vulgar the word is; I remember a forum with automatic censorship.


I agree with you, also because no one would find, through search function, a word rendered in asterisks (or parts of it), and it would be useless for thread titles.

I do however on occasion add (!!) to vulgar words in titles - that is, hypothetical title: "jebi se (!!)" to put attention to the fact that this is vulgar (no smileys are possible in titles thus we can't add ).
A hypothetical title "j*b* se" would not appear if you search for it, thus the thread would be forgotten as soon as it disappears from the first page.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Reili said:


> Hi! This day I've seen lot of times in the Vocabulary Forum a vulgar word in spanish which I'm just "tyred" to see again and again, it's become just like a kind of "visual pollution",


Why so oversensitive? Vulgar words are words and words are words, they're part of the lexicon. Besides, who's going to be the judge of vulgarity?


> so I suggest the creation of a special forum for threads which have any vulgar word, and in that way all people who don't like reading such words won't have to see them by everywhere. What do you think about? Thank you!


These words and threads are not "everywhere", this is a gross exaggeration.

As for the yellow triangles: they warn as much as they attract the attention...

Frank


----------



## ampurdan

As others have said, we no longer require to omit a vulgar word in the title.

This is our current rule (former rule #16 quoted above no longer exists):



> *9. Keep your language clean and decent.*
> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation  must remain respectful and serious. You may discuss offensive words, but you may  not use them with malicious intent.
> Nicknames and signatures that we feel are inflammatory, vulgar, promotional, or  rude will be removed.


In fact, you are required to include the vulgar word in the title if the thread is about that word (rule 3).

HOWEVER,

If someone is "tired" of seeing the *same* vulgar word, that's probably because there is more than one thread about the same word. If that is the case, please, use the red triangle to warn moderators. They will merge threads or do whatever is needed.


----------

